# Where to ask Raspberry Pi / FreeBSD questions



## ralphbsz (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a meta-question.  I just started working on getting a Raspberry Pi to work, and fortunately I can run FreeBSD on it.  Many things worked right off the bat.  Some haven't worked yet, and in most cases I haven't had time to investigate and just list them as open problems for later.  So far so good.

The meta-question is: What is the best place to discuss questions that are both Pi and FreeBSD specific?  Clearly, if I have a generic FreeBSD question (like: how to I increase the size of my /tmp file system), the general section of this Forum is the right place to ask.  That's obvious.  Clearly, if I have a Pi-specific question that's not OS-specific (like: can I power the Pi from pins 1...3 on the GPIO connector, and how much current can GPIO pins source at 3.3V), I think the right place to ask is the forum at raspberrypi.org.  Is it?

But what about questions that are in the overlap?  For example: How do I enable audio in the FreeBSD 12.0-current build on a RPi3, and can I switch in software between the audio coming out of the connector on the PC board versus on the HDMI connector?  What are good places to ask such questions, or help others with similar questions?

P.S. Don't bother answering that one particular question about audio ... I'll figure that out with 5 minutes of web searching next time I have 5 minutes.  It was just an example of a OS- and device-specific question.


----------



## xavi (Apr 25, 2017)

You could try the FreeBSD ARM mailing list here.


----------



## shatfel (May 26, 2017)

One thing which I dont understand from first aarch64 FreeBSD builds is why I cannt download official 11.0/11.1/12.0 releases or snapshots and boot it??
Right now testing all of them (on current date) and no one can boot. I have 7-inch RPI screen and even rainbow didnt shown.

The second question is why raspbsd can boot and original cannot??? Im trying hardly move back on every hardware (servers, laptops, PCs and arm/arm64 devices) from Linux to *BSD.

About GPIO. When I tried OpenBSD (unsuccessful) then it`s ok to use 3-5 pins on right side (black, green and white (in my case was yellow)). But rubbish in cu/minicom was only. 3-5 arent pins numbers!! I mean out right side if looking vertical position w/ ether/usbs in front of you. FreeBSD not tested yet but Im really close to do it soon (today/tomorrow) just for testing. And you need only GRN, Rx, Tx pins if you have power for 1,5/2A - its enough for me to connect 7'' screen and  RPI3 same time.

P.S. Using FreeBSD from 4.3


----------



## phoenix (May 26, 2017)

FreeBSD-specific questions can go into the appropriate forum here.  For sound issues, try the Hardware forum.  For installation issues, try the Installation forum.  For software issues, try the Ports forum.  Etc.

If it's RPi-specific (like your GPIO question), the RPi forums would be a better place for the question.  I don't think there's enough RPi users here to justify asking the questions in the Hardware forum.


----------



## balanga (Jun 14, 2017)

https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewforum.php?f=85


----------

